# Tarpon, Jetties



## Noahs Ark (Mar 7, 2006)

I heard Tarpon school at the end of the Port A, jetties during the summer. Is this true? Are they hard to jump/catch there, how about the POC jetties. Any info appreciated.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't know about them 2 jetties, but If your willing to drive to SPI or Boca Chica jetties, you can find them at the end of the jetties.You don't even need a boat.


----------



## Catch 22 (Jul 5, 2005)

POC Jetties will have tarpon as well. Along the jetties and at the end. I had no luck catching them.


----------



## jacobp80 (May 23, 2008)

I see them jump all the time about a mile off the surfside jetties. They follow the menhaden. Pretty cool site!


----------



## bartfromcorpus (Oct 29, 2008)

i have caught them on fly rod at the port a jetties

can't comment on other types of tackle

but, yes, they do


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for that good info. :cheers:


----------



## Captain Stansel (Jul 8, 2008)

We regularly fish for them at the POC jetties and about a mile off the beach. There is also one location in the bay where they are there everyday. In that particular spot we can usually jump 2 or 3 in a day.


----------



## madbeagle (Nov 20, 2009)

Captain Stansel said:


> We regularly fish for them at the POC jetties and about a mile off the beach. There is also one location in the bay where they are there everyday. In that particular spot we can usually jump 2 or 3 in a day.


Interesting to see this..I have jumped many tarpon in Texas waters. From San Luis all the way to SPI, but the only one I have landed in Texas was right outside Boggy Bayou In port O'connor in 4 feet of water within casting distance of the shore.
cwebbMD


----------

